# How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo..



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

Im getting a water/m kit soon. and i was wondering how big of a jet i should put on the car.. im going to be pushing around 17'lbs and doing some timing tweaks.. how big of a jet should i get? im only using a single jet setup.
Thanks


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (Vdubbermk2)*

well how much power are you making? or how much you est.?
i'm figuring you have right around 170whp..? if soo get the 175ml injector.. hell your best bet would be to buy both 175 and 225 nozzles... i have the 225 nozzle and it works perfectly and i put down 202whp and 247wtq on the stock turbo on the OEM tune.. Dioded and Mbc'd ofcourse with lots of bolt on's and some adaption tweaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rono1 at 8:07 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_well how much power are you making? or how much you est.?
i'm figuring you have right around 170whp..? if soo get the 175ml injector.. hell your best bet would be to buy both 175 and 225 nozzles... i have the 225 nozzle and it works perfectly and i put down 202whp and 247wtq on the stock turbo on the OEM tune.. Dioded and Mbc'd ofcourse with lots of bolt on's and some adaption tweaks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by rono1 at 8:07 AM 10-9-2008_

Sweet. i want to push around the same power right now. 200 ish.. i have a 3" DP and MBC and a forge 007.. so im all set for it. thanks for the info!!! im doing the diode soon.


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (Vdubbermk2)*

clamp with the 4.3v diode...


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (rono1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rono1* »_clamp with the 4.3v diode... 

yup yup. already have a few of em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (Vdubbermk2)*

3gph works well on chipped k03 cars.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_3gph works well on chipped k03 cars.

thanks for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (Vdubbermk2)*

On all the Snow Performance 1.8T kits, standard is to include the 175 and 225 combo. It covers basically stock to normal bolt ons and chipped. If you have something more built, just indicate that when you place an order and whoever you order through can custom size them for you. It's what we do.


----------



## Mintdub (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: How Big of a nossle for a stock turbo.. (greggearhead)*

ok cool guys. thanks. yeah im purchasing a kit in a couple weeks!


----------

